# External Speakers to a TV Query



## bbarrott (Sep 6, 2009)

I have just bought a 22" LCD Samsung Model LA22B450 TV,and would like to setup a couple of speakers,just to improve the sound,I dont wont to go to the expense of buying a AV Receiver,just a bit better than the internal sound of the TV.
I have tried a pair of amplified speakers and cannot get any sound,have changed in the tv setup to external sound,but still no sound.Also tried another set of speakers.
Rang Samsung and they claim the audio out from tv is only for digital.the guy did not sound to no much and was not much help.
Hope someone might have some ideas please.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

According to the Samsung website your TV has a headphone out jack in the back. You could easily use that to drive a set of PC speakers. Not audiophile sound but better than the TV alone.


----------

